# Lens for Canon Rebel T5i



## qy10 (May 9, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking for lens recommendations for a Canon Rebel T5i. The bulk of my photography is of dogs in motion, whether they are fetching, running, jumping, swimming, shaking off water etc... I am currently using a 55-250mm lens, but will be looking to upgrade my lens in the near future. I am wondering if there is a lens that will capture these images better? I am looking for a lens that will be able to focus on the moving subject and get clear, crisp, detailed shots of their movement. If that makes sense? Sorry if I sound really dumb, I am pretty new to photography...


----------



## beagle100 (May 24, 2016)

qy10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for lens recommendations for a Canon Rebel T5i. The bulk of my photography is of dogs in motion, whether they are fetching, running, jumping, swimming, shaking off water etc... I am currently using a 55-250mm lens, but will be looking to upgrade my lens in the near future. I am wondering if there is a lens that will capture these images better? I am looking for a lens that will be able to focus on the moving subject and get clear, crisp, detailed shots of their movement. If that makes sense? Sorry if I sound really dumb, I am pretty new to photography...



if you like the focal range of the 55-250  look at a used 70-200 f/4


----------



## zombiesniper (May 24, 2016)

I have both the T5I and 70-200mm F4 and they work wonderful together.

Here's a shot using that combination.




Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------

